# Billing for IV Catheter separately



## karlam (Jun 3, 2009)

I am interested to find out if it is acceptable to bill separately for the actual catheter, C1751, when we are providing IV infusions for hydration and/or therapy. The CPT book states "_Access to_ indwelling IV, subcutaneous catheter or port" is included, but not specifically the catheter itself.  If this is billable, that would be a huge amount of money we have been leaving on the table. We are an ugent care and family practice facility.

Any help would be appreciated. The more responses the better! Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,

My suggestion is we can bill the actual catheter code seperately, depends on the insurance payment method. As u stated on the access to the indwelling iv, subcutaneous port or catheter is included.

Joseph Amalraj Antonisamy CPC-H


----------



## simqueen (Jun 4, 2009)

*Billing for IV catheter separately*

Be sute to understand the intent of the code C1751.  This was created by CMS to report PICC lines, Groshongs, Hickmans, and other non-hemodialysis catheters that are inserted and left in.  This doesn't describe the typical angiocath to start a peripheral IV line.


----------

